# Starship Interior Building Set



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Gares Designs & Creations, a fully licensed distributor of Hirst Arts Castlemolds® is happy to offer it's new addition to it's "Game Builder" line. A basic Starship Interior layout, unfinished ($120.00 USD) and finished ($180.00 USD), based on one inch tiles, perfect for miniature gaming or diorama displays. Cast in dental plaster and fixed to 1/2 inch foamcore with felt base. Comes with three rooms, an elevator room, modular passages and walls, plus several floor sections that can be combined to make an arena layout or hallways. The built and painted version can be finished in several color schemes.
For more information, or to order, please visit the Gares Designs & Creations website. *


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Ok, saw some of the stuff you have on your website.

Did you think of making a kit of the deflector structure that Kirk fell into in that episode of Star Trek with the American Indians and Kirk losing his memory?


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Mmmmm, aaaa, not really. Why?*


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Well, Saw the Skematic Pyramid Building Kit on the website and it remimded me of the one in Star Trek, "The Paradise Syndrome". Might be a few Star Trek fans that would like one. I would.


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Well heiki, if there would be enough people interested, I'm sure one could be designed and made.

I can also do one off's. :thumbsup: *


----------

